# Open Tryouts for Nashville ABA team.....



## BigHerm (Jan 28, 2004)

NASHVILLE ABA TEAM ANNOUNCES FREE AGENT TRYOUT CAMP 

NASHVILLE, TN. The Nashville expansion team of the ABA today announced its first free agent tryout camp. The camp will take place on the campus of Lipscomb University on Saturday, June 26th. The camp will run from 8AM to 4PM and will cost all players $125. 

All individuals interested in signing up or learning more about the camp can log onto www.nashvillehoops.com and fill out the necessary forms. The camp will be limited to the first 100 players. At least 5 players will be brought into the team's November training camp. 

"We are excited about our first free agent camp," said Nashville GM Daniel Bucher. "We have had inquiries from players of every level who are looking to make up our squad. The camp will help us determine good fits for our organization and to show the Nashville community the level of talent we will be bringing to the city this year. We encourage everyone who thinks they have the game to come and tryout. The ABA is the league of opportunity - and we intend to be very competitive." 

For more information about the Nashville ABA team, visit www.abalive.com or www.nashvillehoops.com or email to [email protected].


----------

